# Let's Compose Live with thedarris



## The Darris

*Welcome, [username]!*

*Let's Compose Live with The Darris*

*Overview*
This live event follows me, an indie composer, on the journey of creating a piece of music from scratch. Using some of the top tier sample libraries on the market, I start a new cue from a basic sketch and let the writing and creative process take its course. Feel free to join me Saturday mornings here: http://www.twitch.tv/thedarris

*Previous Compositions*
Through the Gates of Evermore: https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/through-the-gates-of-evermore
The Others Walk (unfinished): https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/the-others-walk-wip/s-SBaWF
*JUST ADDED* Return to LV - 426: https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/return-to-lv-426

*Future Broadcasts*
None Scheduled but Stay Tuned!


*Personal Appeal*

Given my strict schedule of classes and odd jobs, I have cut my series down to a few streams a year. I want to continue providing the best content I can so any future stream will feature a more prepared and scripted approach. Don't get me wrong, I will still be writing the pieces on the fly but I have put some prep into my template and sketches so that I have the concept of the piece ready from beginning to end so that I spend less time fiddling and more time writing and producing. I would like to thank all of you for your support and hope to see you at the next show.

Respectfully,
Chris Harris

Hey! Do you have a twitter or facebook and want to stay up to date with what I am doing? Follow the links below and join my network of friends and musicians!
https://twitter.com/TheDarris07
https://www.facebook.com/cmharris07


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next show Jan 25th, 10am)*

I should be around again. Look forward to it.


----------



## RiffWraith

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next show Jan 25th, 10am)*



The Darris @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> *Past Broadcasts*
> Jan 11th: http://youtu.be/vx10oq0rQHU



OMG - that's literally three times longer than a Daniel James video!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Cool idea. 8)


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next show Jan 25th, 10am)*



RiffWraith @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> OMG - that's literally three times longer than a Daniel James video!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Cool idea. 8)



Haha, yeah well that is what happens when you hit record and just write music all morning. Haha. It has been an interesting series for me to do as a composer, it really has helped me look into my workflow. Having the open chat line with viewers also allows me to gain some perspective on my writings with direct feedback as well as user collaboration. Stop by sometime and hang out!!


----------



## Shuriken

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next show Jan 25th, 10am)*

I'm moving currently :roll: , or rather should be moving, so i hope I'll find the time to check in despite my crazy deadline. If not i'd be grateful for a gapless upload.


----------



## G.E.

> With my current class schedule, I may be cancelling future shows but I plan to continue the series when I am able.



Next thing you know,I'll be hearing that they've also canceled Game Of Thrones and my life will truly be over.


----------



## paulmatthew

G.E. @ Thu Jan 23 said:


> With my current class schedule, I may be cancelling future shows but I plan to continue the series when I am able.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing you know,I'll be hearing that they've also canceled Game Of Thrones and my life will truly be over.
Click to expand...


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :lol:


----------



## Shuriken

G.E. @ Fri 24 Jan said:


> With my current class schedule, I may be cancelling future shows but I plan to continue the series when I am able.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing you know,I'll be hearing that they've also canceled Game Of Thrones and my life will truly be over.
Click to expand...



Ha! My heart stopped beating for a moment there... Damn. >8o 

Chris, i really hope things will work our well regarding the show. The world is truly in need of some quality edutainment. Especially regarding our niche.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next show Jan 25th, 10am)*

Don't worry, I will do my best to make it up to you all if I cancel a show but trust me, I will be the first to go crazy if they cancel or even push back the Game of Thrones air date. Hmm, this gives me the idea to write a GoT inspired piece for April. This shall be done!!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (LIVE TODAY @10am PST)*

I will be live in about 20 minutes. Join me if you are free!!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Bonus Episode Wed Jan 29th @10am PST)*

Due to this week's episode being cut short for scheduling conflicts, I will be hosting a somewhat bonus episode on Wednesday January 29th at 10 am PST. This will be all post production cutting, mixing, and mastering. I look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Bonus Episode Wed Jan 29th @10am PST)*

Since I will be starting a new cue on Saturday, I wanted to open a discussion on here about what styles or themes or whatever you guys want to influence February's cue. I'm open for suggestions and really want this series to take on a collaborated feel so that you guys can feel apart of this too. Also, it gives me a chance to possibly work in styles I haven't really done before which may be challenging but rewarding. Anyway, the floor is open for discussion.


----------



## G.E.

Wait, what ?I thought you weren't starting a new cue next Saturday,at least until you sorted things out with your new schedule.Did anything change ?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Bonus Episode Wed Jan 29th @10am PST)*



> With my current class schedule, I may be cancelling future shows but I plan to continue the series when I am able.



I was a little preemptive with my initial announcement of taking a break. I would prefer, and figured you guys would too, that I cancel on a case by case basis with my schedule, that way I can still provide some content each week, when I can.


----------



## G.E.

Great ! Do a John Williams style track...If you think you're up to the challenge :mrgreen: o/~ 

I'm in a John Williams kind of mood right now.Been working on transcribing this for the past week : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEZh88vz8b8


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Bonus Episode Wed Jan 29th @10am PST)*

Hi all,

Aside from inspirational pieces that thedarris could write, I was wondering what you all might think about the idea of viewer submitted chord progressions that we could pass through on the day for Chris to compose and orchestrate during the session, sort of on the fly writing?

I've passed this thought to Chris and he thinks it's a good one, just wondering what everyone else thinks?

My suggestions are:

Rain Halo ODST

Batman theme Danny Elfman.


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Bonus Episode Wed Jan 29th @10am PST)*

Oh yeah John Williams as well! :D


----------



## G.E.

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Bonus Episode Wed Jan 29th @10am PST)*



Noledge80 @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Aside from inspirational pieces that thedarris could write, I was wondering what you all might think about the idea of viewer submitted chord progressions that we could pass through on the day for Chris to compose and orchestrate during the session, sort of on the fly writing?



I like the idea.


----------



## The Darris

G.E. @ Tue Jan 28 said:


> I'm in a John Williams kind of mood right now.



So am I right now. I have been sketching a patriotic theme ala J.W. all morning in my favorite cafe here in Berkeley. I will share the sketch with you guys tomorrow morning at the end of the stream to see what you think. Other than that, I am liking the ideas you guys have so far, keep em' coming!! :D


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Bonus Episode Wed Jan 29th @10:30 PST)*

Today's show is delayed to 10:30 am PST.


----------



## G.E.

Here is the first session which I promised Noledge I would upload.It is unlisted,only for the people on this page to see.Chris,if you want to upload them yourself somewhere else ,I still have the raw files on my hard drive and I can send them to you.Also,let me know so I can delete my uploads.

Part 1: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIFMDgyZO1Y

Part 2: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjwaGZrJ18c

Part 3: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUHwGt3vho0

Part 4: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs5LvxXWrrE

Part 5:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThAJWoLBv2Q

Part 6: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLt-HhqYiT0

Part 7: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx4FVSQBXyE


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (January Piece Posted!!)*

Thank you Biz!


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (January Piece Posted!!)*

gonna watch tonight. Thanks , G.E. 

Chris , When is today's session going to be posted up?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (January Piece Posted!!)*



paulmatthew @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> gonna watch tonight. Thanks , G.E.
> 
> Chris , When is today's session going to be posted up?



You can actually watch my previous shows on my stream channel. Here is today's stream: http://www.justin.tv/thedarris07/b/499174500


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Live Show Today!!)*

Going live in 30 minutes.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show Feb 8th)*

So, When you have a 3 1/2 hour long video to upload at 1080p, it takes Youtube forever to not only upload but then process it into HD. I apologize for those who missed this past show. I will hopefully get it out later tonight but "hopefully" no later than tomorrow. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## G.E.

I have a suggestion for next month.Why don't you score to actual picture ? :D

I found this Transformers trailer with all the voices and sound effects but NO MUSIC :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAjgXlvVexI

The good part is that you get to score to picture.The bad part is that you will have to do EPIC again.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (LIVE TODAY!!!)*

I can't legally stream that unfortunately. 

However, I will be doing a film scoring video in months to come. I have two shorts I am working on. One that is due in a few weeks and the other that is due mid March. the mid march one will either become a live stream, or a video series. I am friends with the director and he is cool if I use it for educational purposes after he sends it through the gambit this year. It has a good mix of emotional elements to make a good series out of it.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

**Updated OP with current Series playlist. Enjoy.**


----------



## G.E.

That works too.Even better I think :D

By the way,why didn't you delete/edit the part about canceling the stream in your original post ?


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (LIVE TODAY!!!)*

Funny that, I had the exact same thought for next month of scoring a composition to film. I would put that down to all "Great minds" and all but not sure that would apply to me.  

TheDarris will be really looking forward to the scoring to short film episode, amongst sitting in on this process being a fellow Cubase user would be a very informative insight into the workflow.

I'd like to also suggest perhaps an episode on divisi writing for a strings heavy composition in a emotive style ?


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

With regards to an emotive style, I am currently trying to find an example to share...


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

Here's an example 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqoANESQ4cQ


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

I just got done reading through the Batman score. So yeah, I might be doing a mock-up of that soon. =o


----------



## G.E.

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*



The Darris @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> I just got done reading through the Batman score. So yeah, I might be doing a mock-up of that soon. =o



Cool ! Any chance you will be streaming that or will you be doing it by yourself ?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

I haven't decided yet. It will most likely be a single video scorecast like my Edward Scissorhands mock-up.


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*



Noledge80 @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Here's an example
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqoANESQ4cQ



I vote for something like this too . It has the full string section going then breaks into smaller divisi sections then builds again. Chris would be able to use Sable a little more on something like this and demonstrate layering the individual sections. Should be able to bring in more of the woodwinds in something like this too.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*



paulmatthew @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> Noledge80 @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqoANESQ4cQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for something like this too . It has the full string section going then breaks into smaller divisi sections then builds again. Chris would be able to use Sable a little more on something like this and demonstrate layering the individual sections. Should be able to bring in more of the woodwinds in something like this too.
Click to expand...


I do like that piece Noledge, thanks for sharing. I can definitely do something like this next month. I was thinking about doing something more restrictive too. Like just a strings ensemble and utilize only Mural and Sable. Keep the discussion up on this though, I am liking where this is going.


----------



## G.E.

Man I can't wait for you to get Mural ! I would really like to see Mural and Sable used together.

Maybe something in this style ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yfk8MomvLU


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

I am downloading Mural as week speak. Saturday's stream might just be an overview of library for part of it. Maybe a little impromptu piece down with it and Sable, who knows? 

I am at school right now but when I get home tonight, Mural will be waiting for me to play and enjoy.


----------



## G.E.

I'm very much looking forward to it.I really don't mind the next stream being just a Mural overview and the best part is nobody beat you to it. :D Hopefully I'll be getting it as well on Monday.


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

Super exciting news looking forward to seeing Mural in action with sable! 

Bet you can't wait to get home


----------



## Musicologo

This seems amazing, I didn't know about these videos. Already subscribed. I'll try to watch them when I have time and see if I can learn a lot with this hands-on-approach! 

Keep up the excelent work!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

I would totally ditch if my wife and I didn't ride in the same car this morning to the train. Oh well, at least I am being productive and not sitting at my computer watching continuata download the 15 million .rar files. I have a checklist set though for when I get home.

1. Batch resave
2. Take care of the dogs
3. Kiss my wife and tell her I love her and that I will see her Monday.
4. Enjoy Mural.


----------



## G.E.

This is Chris when he gets home :lol: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMCy7pClpj8


----------



## The Darris

G.E. @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> This is Chris when he gets home :lol:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMCy7pClpj8



I wish there was a video of me when my dad secretly got me the original xbox for Christmas years ago. I literally tackled him and ended up choking myself for a good 2 minutes. I was that kid but a million times more excited. I will be good middle ground between the two when I get home later. One more class left, then I will hit happy hour at a Berkeley pup for an hour, than onto home. I. Can't. Wait.


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

No , this is Chris Getting Mural


----------



## The Darris

Musicologo @ Thu Feb 13 said:


> This seems amazing, I didn't know about these videos. Already subscribed. I'll try to watch them when I have time and see if I can learn a lot with this hands-on-approach!
> 
> Keep up the excelent work!



Glad you found us. Come hand out this Saturday.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

This best describes my initial thoughts on playing with Mural

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zrPPilC_C...2E/IHsYR-jY8_A/s1600/jizz+in+my+pants+gif.gif

If you don't get that pop culture reference, then figure it out. Nevertheless, those best describes me right now. =o


----------



## G.E.

Is that "J in my pants" ? Hahahah took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*

Okay so for my first impressions (serious ones).

The massive sound of this orchestra is amazing. When you play the 1st Violins in their high register you can really hear the air of the room being pushed around, it is quite nice actually. The dynamic range actually sounds like more than just 3 layers so I am very impressed with how they did the crossfade in this BML installment. The spiccato range is amazing as well. The quality overall is superb and wields the question of "How much better can they get with updates?" It is a pretty well polished library, though I haven't found any issues yet, there may be some gremlins waiting to be discovered.

I have a template setup of Sable, Mural, and Solo Strings for Saturday's show. I will do a patch review and overview at the beginning and then write up a piece from sketch I am working on. Hopefully, everything should go well (as long as Cubase doesn't act like an ass.)


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (MURAL DEMO LIVE TODAY)*

Mural demo and walk-through is live today at 10 am PST.


----------



## G.E.

Hope I can make it on time.Really don't want to miss this one.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (FEB 21st CANCELED)*

My apologies everyone, but due to some scheduling conflicts, I will be cancelling tomorrow morning's show. A lot is going on this week with school, family, projects, etc, that I am going to have to take a break. I will let you all know when I will be doing the next stream (assume I will be live next weekend). Again, I apologize for the inconvenience and wish you all a happy and safe weekend. Take care.

-Chris


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (FEB 21st CANCELED)*

Look forward to the next installment Chris. Thanks


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Live March 1st 10am)*

This is late getting posted (it is also late here) but I will be doing a stream tomorrow (er..this morning) so I look forward to seeing you all there. Have a great Friday night or what's left of it and I will see you in a few hours.


----------



## G.E.

Great ! I'll be there.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Live March 1st 10am)*

Sorry for the late post but tomorrow morning's stream is cancelled. I would also like to apologize to Noledge as I haven't gotten last weeks stream posted on Youtube so I will be sure that happens soon. 

As for this series, I think I will be postponing it until April as I have a mid semester class starting this weekend and need to adjust my schedule accordingly. With that said, I think the horror cue will be officially scrapped as it is just a mess, though I want to revisit the Elfman Waltz as its own thing for another cue. April will be Game Of Thrones style then May will bring demented waltz. Until then, I will try to make some supplemental videos to fulfill your appetite for composition/orchestrational content. 

Thanks for the support these past few months and I wish you all the best. Take care.

-Chris


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Hey Chris just a suggestion, if you get the time as a supplement episode; if you could possibly go over divisi writing and how you go about composing this technique with your palette of libraries?

Also I'd like to bring this style: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqoANESQ4cQ
to your attention again and whether you could use it too demonstrate divisi writing, or if you could may be include it in your schedule for a series perhaps May/June?

Many thanks.


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

BTW, I got many valuble insights and knowledge from the horror cue far from wasted time!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Just for you Noledge, I will make a Midi Comp 101 tutorial over divisi. I only have Mural and Sable so it will apply to those libraries but I will do some research on LASS and VSL so I can make some remarks on those libraries as well as how to utilize the concepts of divisi with those libraries.


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Thank you Chris, that would be extremely helpful for me and hopefully for others.

I know you mentioned doing a piece that was solely restricted to using strings and piano, a composition that could utilize Mural and Sable more and provide further string writing and layering insights , was wondering if this still might be feasibly for you?

I would like to take this opportunity to thank you once again for your generosity and time and also to encourage others who might be new to composing (or not new) to stop by next time (hopefully on the 5th) and ask any questions you may have.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Thanks Noledge, doing a piece like that needs some preparation because, in my opinion, improvising a convincing and good piece of emotive music with piano and strings isn't something you can really improvise. But that is just me. Oh well, I will work something up and do either a stream or a video on it.

UPDATE: So I haven't done much lately via YT or the stream so I thought I would update you all. Last weekend I finished the orchestration and score production of a 10 short that will going through the contest/festival gauntlet this year. I have also been preparing for my second audition with Sonoma State ( I got accepted before but since it was 2 years ago, I have to do it again). Finally, I was asked to arrange Through The Gates of Evermore for the Berkeley Youth Orchestra for them to play in their May concert this year. They will be doing their first reading of it tomorrow morning so I am really excited. If you don't remember, that was the piece we composed in January. Finally, I can't forget that I am going to school which takes up all of my other free time so rest assured, I haven't forgot about your guys and your support over the last few months so I am looking forward to getting back to the stream and hanging out. Thanks again!


----------



## G.E.

> I was asked to arrange Through The Gates of Evermore for the Berkeley Youth Orchestra for them to play in their May concert this year.



WOW,that's exciting news.Congrats ! Hope you can get some footage of that to share with us.I'm guessing you will definitely have to change that fast string ostinato that's playing when the brass comes in.There's no way they will be able to play that fast :lol:


----------



## The Darris

G.E. @ Fri Mar 21 said:


> I was asked to arrange Through The Gates of Evermore for the Berkeley Youth Orchestra for them to play in their May concert this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW,that's exciting news.Congrats ! Hope you can get some footage of that to share with us.I'm guessing you will definitely have to change that fast string ostinato that's playing when the brass comes in.There's no way they will be able to play that fast :lol:
Click to expand...


Oh they can and they did today. The string section is pretty solid considering the ranging age group of 5th-12th grade students. The orchestra is full of really talented musicians. The only parts I changed were the woodwinds that doubled the parts. That would have been incredibly difficult, mainly because of breathing issues when playing lines like that for long periods of time. So, I shortened their parts to accented runs and textured motif's to match the progression. The horns are not experienced enough to hit those high notes, so I am having to rework their parts a bit. The soloists at the beginning are spot on. The other thing is that I will be sitting in as a percussionist to help support the lonely ole' percussion student trying to play everything. All in all, the reading went well this morning and they will be opening their concert in May with my piece.


----------



## markwind

Ohhh congratulations!! I would certainly love to see some footage, or hear the recording!


----------



## The Darris

markwind @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> Ohhh congratulations!! I would certainly love to see some footage, or hear the recording!



I am certain there will be a recording and HD video of the concert at some point. The Orchestra has all of there concerts and pieces uploaded to their website. I will be sure to post a link as soon as it is uploaded.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*



The Darris @ Wed Feb 12 said:


> I just got done reading through the Batman score. So yeah, I might be doing a mock-up of that soon. =o


You should do a tutorial on your process of reading through the score.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*



synergy543 @ Mon Mar 24 said:


> The Darris @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done reading through the Batman score. So yeah, I might be doing a mock-up of that soon. =o
> 
> 
> 
> You should do a tutorial on your process of reading through the score.
Click to expand...


I don't think that would work out too well considering the ability to read a music score is no different than reading music in general. You are just reading multiple lines. Would you care to elaborate some more on your request because if it is something that a lot of people would benefit from, I would be happy to throw something together.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Show February 15th)*



The Darris @ Mon Mar 24 said:


> synergy543 @ Mon Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Darris @ Wed Feb 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done reading through the Batman score. So yeah, I might be doing a mock-up of that soon. =o
> 
> 
> 
> You should do a tutorial on your process of reading through the score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that would work out too well considering the ability to read a music score is no different than reading music in general. You are just reading multiple lines. Would you care to elaborate some more on your request because if it is something that a lot of people would benefit from, I would be happy to throw something together.
Click to expand...

Sure, I think reading an orchestral score requires additional skills beyond just reading two staves of music. If you can sight-read an entire 24+ staff score that's quite a useful skill and I envy you. For myself, I have to break it down into smaller bite-size chunks as I still struggle to mentally transpose more than a few lines at a time. Though reading a score to me means more than just reading the notes. Analyzing the harmony and voicing distribution is very interesting and informative, as is looking at idiomatic orchestral patterns, voice doublings and other unique orchestral elements. There is a lot to study in a score, and I thought it could be interesting to hear how others approach it. Thomas Goss has done *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc4Ljc0Rroo (something similar)* to what I am suggesting and since you just mentioned you had finished reading through the score, I wonder how your approach might differ. I'm not sure if others would be interested in something like this or not, and I suppose it might be a difficult suggestion for an informal presentation.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

I won't do a video on it but I will share with you some of my techniques and how I acquired them.

Firstly, I come from a piano back ground since the age of 5. I have been reading music for 22 years now. Having a solid understanding of music notation and rhythm is essential to my ability to read a score and follow along. This also comes from my theory background. I have taken 3 theory classes, for fun, as well as studied privately throughout high school (early 2000's) because I knew I wanted to compose.

Secondly, I was offered a position as the assistant percussion instructor for my high school's marching band. This meant I needed to learn how to read a score as I would be in control of leading rehearsals for a 40+ piece percussion ensemble. Our percussion scores were nearly the size of the full marching band's, stave wise. 

Finally, the combination of my training and instructing really taught me how to read a score. I started out by just reading one of the lines, typically which ever was the highest timbre instrument playing and I would follow it so I wouldn't get lost. Once my ear started to hear multiple parts at the same time, my eyes just wondered throughout the score paying attention to the most important parts such as solos, melodies, and dynamics. 

The other thing that helped me out was I always conducted my percussion section when we rehearsed in sectionals. This meant I had to pay attention to what was written and I was actively getting my ensemble to pay attention to a conductor as the drum major would be running the show come time for performances. I did this for 3 years, running both marching band percussion then to winter indoor percussion. Years 2 and 3, I was asked to arrange the percussion book. Having a crash course in score reading, I used my current skills to produce my first score for anything more than a piano. It got me hooked on writing ensemble pieces.

You see, I don't have a direct formula for how I do it. It is almost second nature for me. However, the best way for me to learn is to just do it and do it a lot. I've read through the entire Batman score at least 3 times now, learning something new every time. You also have to remember who the score is for. The conductor. So, if you really want to become a professional score reader, I would recommend taking a conducting course or two. You will learn a lot about the score and how to read it. If not, then do what I do. Pull out the score, load up the CD or playlist, sit back and follow along. That is what I did and so far, I feel like I have an above average ability to follow a score in full. Good luck.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*



The Darris @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> ...the best way for me to learn is to just do it and do it a lot.


Yes, great advice. 

I remember seeing Ralph Grierson once sit down in front of a full orchestral score and just sight-read through it on the piano. Now THAT, was really impressive.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Hey everyone, I have some free time tonight to make some Cubase tutorials mostly associated with functionality. If you have any recommendations go ahead and post theme here. I am going to cover some in depth features on how to increase productivity.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Don't forget, I am live tomorrow morning. Let's kick off April with some awesome GoT style'd music!! See you then.


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Will try to watch if I can . Glad to see you are back from the busy schedule , if at least for a moment!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

whoops, I meant Saturday morning. Thursdays are technically my Friday. I will see you all Saturday morning at the usual time.


----------



## G.E.

:lol: :lol: :lol:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjzC2DRgEo4


----------



## Arcane Master

This is very interesting! Definitely gonna check it out! :D


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Yeah Arcane, stop by in the morning and see what you think. I write everything on the fly and also take suggestions to make it a kinda collaboration among viewers. Hope to see you there.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Well, I just updated my template. I will be using Mural tomorrow (No Sable due to RAM limits). However, I did add a small little gem to the template just for Tomorrow piece. I will give you a hint, The music of Game of Thrones wouldn't be the same without it.


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Chris , what time were you doing this today?


----------



## G.E.

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*



paulmatthew @ Sat Apr 05 said:


> Chris , what time were you doing this today?



I assume it's the usual 10 AM PST since he didn't mention a change (in about 3 hours)


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Ah thanks. I should be there then.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

I'm live in 30 minutes.


----------



## Arcane Master

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show April 5th)*

Ah, the moment is nearly upon us!  I'll be there ^_^


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Friday April 11th)*

Well, this is pretty much what we have so far. I notice a lot of things that need fixing but I figure we could discuss it as a group. Enjoy:

https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/the-others-walk-wip/s-SBaWF


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Friday April 11th)*

I was curious if anyone had more thoughts about the current piece? What do you like, don't like, what do you want to see(hear) happen in it later? Please, leave a comment about it. The Current WIP is linked above and in the OP. 

Friday will be the next stream at the normal time, if this doesn't work and most of you would prefer later, let me know. I am free all day Friday but would prefer to be done with the stream by 9pm to emotionally prepare for my audition. See you Friday!!!


----------



## G.E.

> I was curious if anyone had more thoughts about the current piece? What do you like, don't like, what do you want to see(hear) happen in it later? Please, leave a comment about it. The Current WIP is linked above and in the OP.


I don't know...I was liking where it was heading.Though,don't ask me.You already know I'll tell you that you need to go bigger ! :lol:



> Friday will be the next stream at the normal time, if this doesn't work and most of you would prefer later, let me know. I am free all day Friday but would prefer to be done with the stream by 9pm to emotionally prepare for my audition. See you Friday!!!



Normal time works for me.Keep in mind that we'e on opposite time zones so any later than 12 AM PST wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Friday April 11th)*

I agree on the brilliant start and direction! I would also like to see the piece progress to a more fuller sound particularly (as you have probably guessed) in the strings as it would be nice to see you get really stuck in with Mural; and also may be another driven percussion section?

I think this song from the soundtrack Goodbye Brother shares a similar vibe so far with The Others Walk, very emotive:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wUafUWy0oU

The usual time is good for me too see you there!


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Friday April 11th)*

I should be able to tune in on Friday at normal time. I , too , like where the piece is heading . It has a nice somber emotion in the first half then goes into a long walk into battle feel. 

To me , it feels like it needs just a little something in the first half , though, maybe a harp (Celtic LOL), drone or another low string layer to compliment it. In the last half , what about a low dynamic , low brass line( tuba or french horn) to add depth and thickness but no so it stands out , just blends in. 

Hopefully I will be there tomorrow to watch again. Catch you guys there.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Friday April 11th)*



Noledge80 @ Thu Apr 10 said:


> I would also like to see the piece progress to a more fuller sound particularly (as you have probably guessed) in the strings as it would be nice to see you get really stuck in with Mural; and also may be another driven percussion section?



This was my plan. I am building that next section from just a Cello solo with string accompaniment to a full orchestral moment. I don't want to stray too far away from the overall style of the Ramin's score though so it won't be too heavy and long on Mural's fullness unfortunately but it will be there for a bit.



> To me , it feels like it needs just a little something in the first half , though, maybe a harp (Celtic LOL), drone or another low string layer to compliment it. In the last half , what about a low dynamic , low brass line( tuba or french horn) to add depth and thickness but no so it stands out , just blends in.



I really don't want to put more than what I have in the beginning because I am building to an emotional moment in the orchestration. I am doing it right if the listener is saying, "I want to hear more" because I am building that intensity through the orchestration. If you recall, I started to play some harp in that beginning and I was quick to stop because it was just too obvious. Adding in the high harmonics though, was what I felt added to the color and made the second part of the solo a little more interesting. I do agree that I need to play with the drone a bit, I am just using that simple pad from Cubase stock 'padshop' plugin so mixing in some Albion Steam band stuff would be a good idea IMO. 

Same time it will be then since you all are good to show. See you tomorrow morning at 10am PST.[/url]


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Friday April 11th)*

Chris, would you be able to start 30 minutes later around 10.30 am?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Friday April 11th)*

Noledge, I am going to start on time today due to stuff I have to do later. I want to still provide a full episode for everybody else. I will get the video up on YT as soon as I can (most likely Saturday night (PST). Don't worry though, I probably won't get that much done in the first 30 minutes.


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Friday April 11th)*

That's cool Chris, catch you later.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Friday April 11th)*

I got accepted into SSU's program. Audition went very well and the committee seemed impressed (at least that was what my email said.) So, I will be starting with them in August. Some awesome news is that they just received a huge grant to out fit their recording studio with top of the line gear, which means I will be adding live music to my tracks later this year. 

I will not be doing a stream on Monday. A good friend of mine (another composer) is coming over to have a lesson in computer composition. That should be fun.

The next one will be on Tuesday at 10 am. See you then!!


----------



## G.E.

Yay congrats ! :D See you Tuesday then.


----------



## Noledge80

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Tuesday April 15th)*

Congratulations dude! And of course you got accepted  
Look forward to Tuesday.


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Tuesday April 15th)*

Congratulations Chris ! You deserve it.


----------



## Arcane Master

Congratulations Sir Chris!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Tuesday April 15th)*

Thanks everyone. Yesterday was full of stress but ended well overall. I am just looking forward to having some of my works performed in this hall: http://gmc.sonoma.edu/images/High-Resolution-Photos/Inside%20Photos/weill_hall_ds_4high.jpg

After listening to a sampler concert there, it has one of the cleanest sounds I have ever heard in a hall. It makes me want to convince sample developers to record some libraries there.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Tuesday April 15th)*

I will be live in just less than an hour. See you then!!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Next Live Show Saturday April 19th)*

Friday's show is cancelled. I will see you all on Saturday so we can hopefully finish the cue up then.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (19th Show Cancelled!)*

Sorry but due to some unforeseen personal life stuff, I will be cancelling today's show. Sorry if any of you got up early for this, I am up especially early in hopes to get this message to you in due time. Again, sorry for the inconvenience. 

This will be the start of another break as I am starting school back up and finals are approaching. Next show will probably be in late May. 

Thanks again, take care!!

-Chris


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (19th Show Cancelled!)*

No worries.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (19th Show Cancelled!)*

I thought I would post a quick update.

My concert with the Berkeley Youth Orchestra is on Saturday. I will be sure to post the video and/or recording on here once it becomes available.

I should be hearing back this week as to whether or not I am a semi-finalist in that Film Scoring competition I entered back in January. Wish me luck!!

Also, I am in the middle of finals and finishing up this semester. I will most likely resume the series at the beginning of June, more on that as it approaches.

Thanks for being an awesome bunch to hang out with and compose, I look forward to those days soon. Take care.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## G.E.

Thanks for the update Chris and good luck on the competition ! Have we heard your submission ?


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (19th Show Cancelled!)*

Here is the audio of the concert. Please note that this was a YOUTH orchestra. The majority of these students are as young as 5th grade and it shows on this recording. There were some timing issues as well as many intonation problems but nevertheless, it was great to hear this piece performed and the students loved it. 

Enjoy: http://byoweb.bandcamp.com/album/danse-printemps-byo-may-10-2014


----------



## The Darris

::UPDATE::

Hey Friends!!

I know it has been a while so I thought I would share what's been going on with me and why I haven't done a new stream in quite a while. 

I have been busy with some odd jobs this summer that have put my free time composing on hiatus. This has also stemmed into my YT channel which is something that I want to expand and contribute more time to. Unfortunately, there comes the niche and what content I can create that would be unique and worth my subscriber's time to enjoy.

So what is in store for the future? Well, in short, I don't know. I feel that the live stream has run its course but that is due to my insecurities of how much people enjoy it. Maybe you guys could give me some feedback on that? 

All in all, I haven't been ignoring you all, I just haven't had the time to keep this up. Thanks to those who have stuck around from the start, I look forward to hearing your thoughts about this show. Let me know!

Regards,

Chris


----------



## G.E.

I really like the live stream and I enjoy the chat interaction with you and the viewers.I found it educational as well as entertaining.I'm not going to lie and say that I didn't feel like snoring when you were spending 20 minutes editing the velocity on one single note, but I'm a fan of delayed gratification. :lol: 
The good parts definitely outweigh the bad.I don't know if other people enjoy it as much as I do,but I do know that before your first stream you had 100 subscribers on youtube and now you have almost 500.
It would be sad to see the streams go away but you know what's best.I love watching long composition videos and I think we don't have enough people doing what you do.THE INTERNET NEEDS YOU CHRIS ! :lol: (no pressure)


----------



## The Darris

G.E. @ Mon Jul 07 said:


> I really like the live stream and I enjoy the chat interaction with you and the viewers.I found it educational as well as entertaining.I'm not going to lie and say that I didn't feel like snoring when you were spending 20 minutes editing the velocity on one single note, but I'm a fan of delayed gratification. :lol:
> The good parts definitely outweigh the bad.I don't know if other people enjoy it as much as I do,but I do know that before your first stream you had 100 subscribers on youtube and now you have almost 500.
> It would be sad to see the streams go away but you know what's best.I love watching long composition videos and I think we don't have enough people doing what you do.THE INTERNET NEEDS YOU CHRIS ! :lol: (no pressure)



Thanks G.E. I will say that my composition skills, in regards to midi mock-ups, has gotten ten times better since I started the streams. I would like to keep doing the streams because I know it would help me get better at creating realistic mock-ups. I have always learned more through 'teaching/instructing' then actually sitting in a class room or reading a book. I also think that others watching me discover new techniques or just me having an epiphany is worth it too.


----------



## paulmatthew

I was just thinking about this today believe it or not and I came on here to see if you were planning anything soon . I know you've been busy with your new gig , but personally I miss the session and was getting a fair amount of great information and tips from them in regards to writing and layering instruments . Plus the first hand look at Cubase is always helpful . My time has become really constrained for music production lately and I need to get back on the horse again. I would welcome the video sessions again but maybe just a monthly or bi-monthly . 

I'm sure G.E. , Noledge80 and Arcane Master would agree with the bring it back philosophy , but I wish I knew of a way there was a way to promote this to get even more people interested in learning from these. Maybe try posting on other forums about it to get a feel if more would be interested . I'm sure if more jump on board they will keep coming back once they realize how valuable and informative these sessions can be , especially to beginners to novice composers. Either way I'm ready to go again , just me know if you decide to rebroadcast again , or if there is anything else we can do help get the ball rolling again.


----------



## The Darris

paulmatthew @ Mon Jul 07 said:


> Either way I'm ready to go again , just me know if you decide to rebroadcast again , or if there is anything else we can do help get the ball rolling again.



Thanks Paul, your comments mean a lot. I would love it if I could get more people interested but again my insecurities about whether or not people would really like this make it difficult, the internet is a harsh environment. Haha.

I have thought about doing the stream on a monthly schedule and with that I would plan the weeks prior by having a good outline/sketch completed in hopes to create something from start to finish that day. It would be worth the time and benefit people to see it uncut from start to finish. With that said, I would really want to get interest since I would be putting work into it prior to the broadcast. I figured an announcement on Youtube a week out would be a good way to gather interest from my viewers there but to be honest, VI-Control didn't pick up as many people as I thought it would. I used the introductions topic and this forum topic as I felt they were best suited for this kind of stuff. The other fact that remains is that I am an amateur which most won't want to watch as what I say isn't necessarily the best or write way to do things which I stand by my original thoughts that there is no wrong or right way to compose. Either way, I have to deal with that stigma of lack of credit in the community. 

I will say that I am still wanting to share and create music, tutorials, and whatever with you all as it is a very humbling experience as well as worth my time to present material to you guys who have shown support for me this year. Thanks again, it really means a lot.


----------



## holzlag0r

Well,

I'm watching the entire series on youtube at the moment and I am really enjoying it.
(You should maybe include these links in the introductorion post).

It's really great and helpful.
Please keep doing this. o-[][]-o


----------



## G.E.

So when are you getting back on the horse ? I was really looking forward to the voodoo composition video.


----------



## The Darris

holzlag0r @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> Well,
> 
> I'm watching the entire series on youtube at the moment and I am really enjoying it.
> (You should maybe include these links in the introductorion post).
> 
> It's really great and helpful.
> Please keep doing this. o-[][]-o



There actually is a link the OP of this thread which is also where I will update information about broadcasts for the future. I am glad to hear you are enjoying the previous episodes, thanks for the kind words!!



G.E. @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> So when are you getting back on the horse ? I was really looking forward to the voodoo composition video.



I will be doing that one soon, hopefully. I am having some issues with my microphone right now that I want to fix which I am hoping doesn't end up becoming the cost of a new microphone. Either way, that video is planned for when I get the time to do it. I am at the tail end of a couple jobs which should free up the time to do it. Thanks for the interest in seeing that video!!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEW SHOW AUG 9th)*

Updated OP with new information regarding future broadcasts. 

In short,

NEW SHOW AUGUST 9th 10 am PST!!!

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## G.E.

I'll definitely be there.I guess you're excited for Alien Isolation. :D


----------



## The Darris

G.E. @ Tue Jul 29 said:


> I'll definitely be there.I guess you're excited for Alien Isolation. :D



How could you tell :wink: 

I've been watching the original director's cut and listening to the score non-stop these last couple of weeks to grasp the concepts Jerry used. I spent 5 hours the other night recreating some of the effects he used but added my own touch to them. I want to focus on creating atmosphere versus thematic material. The only real sound design I want to do is with the organic orchestra. I don't want to get into too much synthy percussion design. It will all be dark, tense, and lovely.


----------



## holzlag0r

I'll be there.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEW SHOW AUG 9th)*

Just a quick bump and reminder that I will be hosting my stream on the August 9th (Next Saturday) at 10 am PST. I hope too see you all there and maybe some of you Friday night for Mike Verta's stream. Should be a great weekend of music and discussion. 

Take care,

Chris


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEW SHOW AUG 9th)*

I will definitely try to tune in Chris. Thanks for the heads up.[/img]


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEW SHOW AUG 9th *UPDATE*)*

Thank Paul!!


**UPDATE**

It appears Justin.tv no longer exists as a streaming network which makes things difficult. I've looked into twitch and Ustream but twitch is gaming only and UStream costs $99 and I don't want to charge viewers to watch. This leaves one more available free source........_::cue unsettling music::_ Youtube.

I am going to test it this week and see if I can get it to work right. If not, then this show will be postponed until I can figure out a solution. I will keep you up to date. Thanks again for your interest in the series.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## G.E.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw

Anyway...If you need help testing/feedback I'm available.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEW SHOW AUG 9th *UPDATE*)*

Thanks G.E. for your help in getting my new stream location setup and working.

You all can now add this to your bookmarks for my new streaming location. Twitch is mostly video game content but I will try it this weekend as I have heard other have gotten around that issue. See you all Saturday:

http://www.twitch.tv/thedarris


----------



## markwind

I've streamed a little via twitch too. Works wonderfully!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEW SHOW AUG 9th *UPDATE*)*

This really isn't a commercial announcement but some of you might be familiar with Lux Nox Sample Libraries that has been advertising PERC+. Essentially, this library is basically a 'prepared' or 'deconstructed' set of articulations of percussion instruments played in non-traditional ways. Chriss Ons is the genius behind the library and has graciously allowed me to test out some of the samples during the stream. If you haven't heard of this project, you can find out more from the Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/luxnoxsamplelibraries

His vision for this library is to distribute it to raise funds for the Mr. Holland's Opus Foundation (Google It) and the campaign to raise the money is on this site here: https://www.justgiving.com/ChrissOns/

All in all, my thoughts on this library are that it is awesome. He's put together a couple prepared Piano patches that are perfectly creepy for the setting of this weekend's stream. Some of the other instruments I have tested so far are Rides, Crashes, Splashes, WindGong, Frame Drum, Vacuum flask, Tam Tam, stacks of cymbals, and the list keeps growing. 

I won't go into too much depth with the library as again, it represents a work in progress but it is one that I feel would help bring a great characteristic to this week's stream and thought I would give you all an exclusive look into. I won't mention the release date as it is still a work in progress but it will be out later this year. 

Anyway, if you missed my previous post, the stream has been moved to my new channel here: http://www.twitch.tv/thedarris

See you this weekend,

Chris


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (LIVE TODAY @ 10am PST)*

Quick Bump. Check previous post or OP for links. 

See you at 10 am PST!! :D


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEXT SHOW 8/16)*

For those interested, here is the audio bounce from this morning's stream. Enjoy: https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/return-to-lv-426-live-stream-8914


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEXT SHOW 8/16)*

Thanks to Chris Darris for today's stream on twitchtv . Always generous of him to take the time to teach some us how to put things together. It was great to see Vivace in action and to hear the amazing sounds from Chriss Ons' (a.k.a. Josquin) upcoming Lux Nox Perc+ sample library. They both came in very useful with today's session and I always look forward to another Let's Compose Live session with thedarris.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEXT SHOW 8/30)*

Thanks Paul!! Your comments are always humbling :D .

Just a quick update for the next show. My wife's birthday is Saturday and we didn't have any plans other than maybe catching a movie but we decided to go out of town early in the day to have some sushi with her parents and spend time with them. I could maybe get a quick stream in but that wouldn't be very beneficial for either party so I have pushed it back to the next Saturday, August 30th. Same time and place. 

Until then, I will get a draft together of how I want the piece to finish. Also, I am looking at getting Orchestral Tool's The Timpani as the one I was using just doesn't work for me. As a percussionist, I am very particular when it comes to traditional orchestral percussion samples and how they sound and unfortunately, even for how cheap that library was, it just doesn't have the character I need in a Timpani for this piece. If any of you have that library, I would love to know how it is doing for you. Any issues system resource wise or just general quirks? 

Thanks again for hanging out this weekend and I look forward to the next show to finish this piece up. I feel like having a well thought out sketch worked really well for the pacing of this show. What do you guys think? 

Cheers o-[][]-o 

Chris


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEXT SHOW 8/30)*

Quick reminder that I will be doing my stream tomorrow morning. It will most likely be a shorter one as the piece is nearly finished. I just to flesh out a few moments, add an ending, and do the final mix to it. I hope to see you all there.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## paulmatthew

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (NEXT SHOW 8/30)*

I probably will not be able to view today due to other commitments. Hopefully it gets recorded and I can catch it on You Tube. Have a great session.


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Final Mix Posted)*

No worries Paul. I will be sure to post the show on youtube as usual. Also, you can listen to the final mix from the main thread post. Enjoy!!


----------



## Jonathan Moray

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Final Mix Posted)*

Hey, Darris! I've been watching your videos for a while now, and I love them! They are perfect for someone like me that can't read sheet music. So to have someone break the scores down for me and show the different techniques composers use is golden. I hope to see more from you soon. But I know very well school and life can take up a lot of time. :wink:
If I remember correctly you acquired the score for Batman recently and it would be great to see something from that!

Keep up the good work and take care!


----------



## The Darris

*Re: Let's Compose Live with thedarris (Final Mix Posted)*

Johnathan,

Thanks for the kinda words. I am glad you are enjoying the videos. Yes, school and life has become extremely busy lately. I probably won't do another live stream until December when I take a break from school to catch my breath. I've also been working more so time available to add more content on youtube is zero right now. I want to post more but I am a firm believer in posting something substantial versus just trying to post as much as possible. Until then, I hope you can enjoy what is there and keep writing music.

Best,

Chris


----------

